# i want to be a mason and i dont know how to become one



## NobleNick

my grandfather was a mason and i found this interesting i want to know more about it and outher then that join


----------



## THemenway

You came to the right place. The guys in here have given me a lot of guidance and kind words since I started coming here.
It has been extemely helpful.
Good Luck on your journey.


----------



## JJones

Welcome, glad to hear you're interested in our fraternity!  You won't find a more noble institution anywhere.

That being said, is the only reason you wish to join because of your grandfather's affiliation?


----------



## Nate Riley

Glad to hear it! Where are you located?  There is a good chance some of the brothers on the site live near you and can give you some more detailed info based on your location.

My Grandfather was a Mason, as well, that is where my interest in the Lodge came from.  After joining, I realized what it was that he loved and enjoyed so much about the fraternity.  

Whether it be a relative, friend, neighbor, teacher or some stranger who make a good impression upon you, being drawn to the fraternity by the good nature of Mason is a great thing.  We as Masons should strive to be the reason someone like you decides to join our fine fraternity.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

NobleNick said:


> my grandfather was a mason and i found this interesting i want to know more about it and other then that join



Congratulations upon taking the first steps towards a enlightenednd future!!



Nate Riley said:


> Glad to hear it! Where are you located?  There is a good chance some of the brothers on the site live near you and can give you some more detailed info based on your location.
> 
> My Grandfather was a Mason, as well, that is where my interest in the Lodge came from.  After joining, I realized what it was that he loved and enjoyed so much about the fraternity.
> 
> Whether it be a relative, friend, neighbor, teacher or some stranger who make a good impression upon you, being drawn to the fraternity by the good nature of Mason is a great thing.  We as Masons should strive to be the reason someone like you decides to join our fine fraternity.



Great Job Nate!!

I think that you will make a great "mentor" for this future Brother! Let me know if there is anything that I can do to help you...


----------



## NobleNick

Yes and no i was interested since my grandfather but i also found it interesting when i looked into it more also i live in san antonio texas. Thanks guys for replying.


----------



## sunseri1986

Im interested in more info about joining but im a female in suggestions?


----------



## Blake Bowden

The majority of "mainstream" jurisdictions do not allow women to become Freemasons..


----------



## Brother Maples

My Grandfather was a Mason said:
			
		

> :thumbup1:
> 
> My grandfather passed in 84, I was 12 at the time but still remember that white aprin he had on at the funeral and wondered what it represented. Now my dad also is a mason and I never heard a word from him as well about the fraternity until I filled out a petition. After being raised a year or so ago it was a special feeling I felt knowing what my grandpaw and dad knew and brothers that have gone before me. Only regret I have now is I just wished I would have joined back in my 20's. One of the best decisions I ever made though, and it's never to late.
> 
> Nick I wish you the best my friend in your decision, pm or let one of the brothers know your location, they will help you with the nearest lodge as well as any questions that you may have.


----------



## Bro_Vick

NobleNick said:


> Yes and no i was interested since my grandfather but i also found it interesting when i looked into it more also i live in san antonio texas. Thanks guys for replying.



I live in San Antonio, I would be happy to help you find a lodge that suits your needs.  Either let me know on the forum or on PM.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## gkhvede

hello everyone,
 My name is George ans I live in Georgia this is independent country near (Turkey, Russia, Black sea). I am looking for the someone who is a Mason. Would bo anyone so kind to assist me ???  If everyone can help please write is this Email   gkhvede@gmail.com. Your contribution will be greatly appreciate. 
  respectfully.
   George Khvedelidze


----------



## justin_524

*who can i be a freemason*

i really want to be a part of the freemasons i have been so intrested in them i try and learn all the rules and i love them soo much but i dont know how can anyone tell me how i may be a part of this wonderfull feternity ?


----------



## jpfla

*let me In*

I am 38 I know not much but I long to become a free mason . I have no military background no high school diploma but I do have a brain .can I still become a free mason


----------



## Worshipful Master

Fraternal Greetings Brothers

We ate always welcoming good Men to make them better. Brother who know of well recommended Men, who will like to join, please let us know. We are in the Brooklyn New York Area .  We are a well know Lodge by brothers from all over the world. Look us up on Facebook
Baruchlodge613@facebook.com

WM Avigross
A.F. & A.M.
Brooklyn Masonic Temple
317 Clermont Ave
Brooklyn , NY 11201
718-809-4568


----------



## Worshipful Master

We know brothers and Lodges all over the world.  We can help you right in the state that you live in


----------



## wahas

if u really know brother and lodge all over the world, then plz help to find one in Yemen ,, coz  i was looking for one for long time but i really didnt find ,,


----------



## amaya14

I in Afghanistan, just like you NobleNick, I also would like to joint. I met a Sir Knight while here and the appealing way he addressed it to me was impressive I became interested to know more about it, and eventually I will joint. There is no one in my family have ever been a mason. Once I get back to the U.S.A I will visit the A.F. & A.M. in my town; Belleville, Illinois. Eventually I will move to TX but I still do not know where I will end up. I know by becoming a mason I will become more knowledgeable of life and myself.


----------



## cool ron00

i looking for a good lodge i was in lodge #285 deer creek lodge north carolina now i live in newyork i was in the marine corps for 10yrs i 53yrs old i was to get in to a good lodge


----------



## keith@jdeufelcsi.com

Looking for some support as well.
I have a strong interest in becoming a member/brother as well.
I am a 41 year old professional and I live about 25 miles north of Detroit, Mi.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Pruettk1221@gmail.com


Thanks Keith 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

This thread is overflowing with potential masons... this great!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## HMorris

I am too looking for guidance or help on becoming apart of the brotherhood. Im a 20 year old soldier and my only worries is finding the right lodge. If anyone is willing to help me you can message me. I have a few questions about joining and also being apart of the military. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dow Mathis

dew_time said:


> This thread is overflowing with potential masons... this great!
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Yep, and some of them asked about it two years ago. :blink:


----------



## BrianMcMLG

I was just initiated to the fraternity yesterday. When I was in your current situation, I learned that I had to ask a current Mason for a petition. My problem was that I didn't know any currently active Masons. I looked in the yellow pages, found the  closest temple, and knocked on the front door. The gentlemen I met that night (whom I now call 'brother') were very helpful in telling me a little bit about what Freemasonry is and even helped me get my petition signed. I suggest contacting the closest lodge to you and asking the secretary whatever questions you may have. Odds are you will get the answers you seek and the help petitioning for membership if you decide to follow through. Good luck. God bless.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## HMorris

Thank you. Will do. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## copen-74

A couple years back when I wanted to become a Mason I looked up a lodge near my home found there meeting date online and showed up at the door I was welcomed in they asked if I wanted to eat with them and one of the guys I now call brother gave me his number if I had any questions we talked for hours and he answered all my questions


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Dow Mathis said:


> Yep, and some of them asked about it two years ago. :blink:



Huhh... progress should have been made by now.  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time

I wondered into a lodge for an open to the public breakfast. I sat and talked to several members for a couple hours and I was ready to leave I asked for a petition. I sat and filled it out and when that was done I handed it to the secretary of the lodge and he showed me around. It's been a month and just finished my interveiws tonight. Its not that hard to be one.. just ask one.

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time

dew_time said:


> Its not that hard to be one.. just ask one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app



I should add that asking one over the internet will only get you pointed in the direction of a recognized lodge that you MUST approach and then ask the masons at that lodge. Unless you happen to run into a guy here that's at a lodge near you, you MUST do it yourself... in person.



Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jwest

You can go to Georgia's grand lodge site to find a lodge in your area. Also in the state of ga you must be 21 to apply. Now would be a good time to start getting to know members so when you apply you will have some members who will have known you for a year and can sing you patios. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwest

I mint petition


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cool ron00

Were u from i am solider too

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18

2b1ask1 just talk to you local lodge and see what days they meet for dinner and go up there and meet them I can guarentee you they will aceept you with open arms

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

